# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Εγκατάσταση δίσκου από mac σε pc

## Kruder

Έχω ένα macbook pro του 2008 όπου πλέον δεν ανοίγει καν λόγω προβλήματος της κάρτας γραφικών. Έβγαλα τον σκληρό δίσκο κ τον σύνδεσα στο pc μέσω sata. Ενώ στη διαχείριση συσκευών τον βλέπει, στον explorer δεν μου τον εμφανίζει ώστε να μπω μέσα για να πάρω κάποια αρχεία που θέλω. Με ποιον τρόπο μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον δίσκο?

Κ κάτι ακόμα που θέλω να ρωτήσω. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα, απο την στιγμή που είναι εγκατεστημένο το λειτουργικό (yosemite) να μπουτάρω απο αυτό τον δίσκο ώστε να τρέξω OSX στο pc?

----------


## cranky

> Με ποιον τρόπο μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον δίσκο?


Δοκίμασε να τρέξεις ένα linux live cd/usb.

----------


## sdikr

Είναι σε filesystem που δεν υποστηρίζεται στα windows,  αν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό με Mac μπορείς να το συνδέσεις εκεί με κάποιο usb to sata.

Για να κάνεις boot θέλει διαδικασία (ρίξε μια ματιά για Hackintos),  με τον υπάρχοντα δίσκο μάλλον  δεν μπορείς

----------


## Kruder

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## stelakis1914

Αν εγκαταστήσεις στα windows το πρόγραμμα HFSExplorer, θα μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις τα περιεχόμενα του δίσκου από το macbook που είναι σε HFS+ σύστημα αρχείων.

----------

